# LifePak 15 Defibrillator/Monitor



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2008)

So the other thread gave us a short video of how tough the device supposedly is, but I've found almost nothing else about the actual product on the internet.  What features would be on your wish list for a LifePak 15?


----------



## Kendall (Nov 17, 2008)

The standard:
4 and 12 Lead ECG
Pulse Oximetry
ETCO2 (intubated and non-intubated pts)
NIBP
12 lead transmission
Invasive pressure line

Perhaps core body temp monitoring to facilitate the eventual initiation of therapeutic hypothermia in pre-hospital care. It sounds like they've already dealt with the issues of weight, artifact and durability, but I'll believe it when I actually get to play with one of these fancy new Lifepak 15's!


----------



## mikie (Nov 17, 2008)

Could ICP be displayed? (not that it really is medically relevant to a basic)


----------



## Kendall (Nov 17, 2008)

Apparantly it can! I've never seen it personally but a CCP I work with often said he had that feature on his service's new LP12.


----------



## imurphy (Nov 18, 2008)

If this is what we'd REALLY want on our lifepak 15...

Have to say, 
Satelitte TV with FIOS
Perhaps a good quality coffee maker?


----------



## Scout (Nov 19, 2008)

Now it has a coloured screen, i dont see why you could't get a tv card incerted, could see a great market for after market additions, 


or even just a low quality vidio game and connect the controller wirelessly?


----------



## reaper (Nov 19, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Apparantly it can! I've never seen it personally but a CCP I work with often said he had that feature on his service's new LP12.



I have never seen a LP12 that can display ICP readings!


----------



## Divert (Jan 26, 2009)

The LP12's that my service use have

4,12,15 lead ecg's
o2 sat
co2 monitoring of both intubated and non intubated pt's
NIBP 
Invasive Pressure monitoring including:
Arterial pressure
Pulmonary artery pressure
Central Venus Pressure
ICP
Left atrial pressure


----------



## UGA_Medic8714 (Jan 28, 2009)

And... this is why we have and love our Philips MRx Heartstarts. 3/12 Lead Monitoring with memory, SpO2, ETCO2 Intubated/Non, BP, Universal with all philips products.


----------



## cbiscuiti (Feb 9, 2009)

*Lifepak 15*

I had the opportunity to actually see it last month at the Nassau County Fire/EMS Buff Show.  I was able to play around with it and it did feel alot more rugged.  The rep actually dropped a 5 lb ball directly onto the screen from a geight of 3 feet and it just bounced off with no damage to the monitor.  The demo unit had everything under the sun on it.  It even has the capability for a RAD detector built in.  (For an additional 5K...LOL).  It weighed just about the same as the LP12 and had all the basic features that you've all discussed here.  I would like to see how it will do in the field getting bounced around like a basketbakk in NYC.


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 16, 2009)

reaper said:


> I have never seen a LP12 that can display ICP readings!



We have 2 different LP 12s at work. The standard MICU monitors have BP, Sp02, ET CO2 12 lead, and rosetta capabilities. 

The SCT/CCT ones have 2 different pressure lines, used for IABP, ICP, etc.


----------

